# Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien



## Toni_1962 (3. Juni 2018)

Servus,


ich werde den August in Transsylvanien/ Rumänien sein.
Wer hat denn Erfahrung und Tipps mit Angeln dort?


Danke und Petri
Toni


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Niemand dort gewesen und hat geangelt? #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Moin Toni, 

frag doch honeybee /Jana mal an, die hat doch davon berichtet, in Rumänien geangelt zu haben.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Jana (honeybee) ist doch eine Rumänienspezialistin. Schreib ihr doch ggf. Ne PN da sie hier leider nur noch sporadisch aktiv ist

*ed*
@ Frank: zwei doofe, ein Kühlschrank


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Danke euch,


an Jana habe ich auch gedacht, doch PNs bringen wohl immer noch keine mail-Benachrichtigung


Aber kaum zu glauben, dass keiner bisher in Siebenbürgen beim Angeln war.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Du kannst Jana auch hier erreichen http://www.seifen-truhe.de/de/


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Super! Danke dir


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Also scheint Rumänien, speziell Transilvanien/Siebenbürgen ein anglerisch unbekanntes Terrain zu sein.#c


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also scheint Rumänien, speziell Transilvanien/Siebenbürgen ein anglerisch unbekanntes Terrain zu sein.#c




Hallo,


ja, das denke ich auch. Ich habe da auch fast noch nie von Berichten über die Fischerei dort gelesen oder gehört (Donaudelta mal ausgenommen, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle).


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Danke euch,
> 
> 
> an Jana habe ich auch gedacht, doch PNs bringen wohl immer noch keine mail-Benachrichtigung
> ...


 Also ich kriege mittlerweile wieder Benachrichtigungen


----------



## Heilbutt (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Niemand dort gewesen und hat geangelt? #c



Servus Toni,
ich kann leider nur zum ersten Teil der Frage beisteuern:
Dort gewesen ja, geangelt - da berufliche Reise - leider nicht!:c
Aber die Gewässer die ich unterwegs gesehen habe, sahen äußerst einladend und ursprünglich aus.#6
Wo, Wie und Wer da angeln kann, konnte mir mein Begleiter nicht sagen. Nur das man in der Region nicht selten mit Wölfen, Bären und noch schlimmer mit den Schäferhunden rechnen muß...

Ne geile Gegend ist das aber definitiv!!

Viel Erfolg!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## honeybee (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

So hier isse..... 

Angeln in Rumänien? Was möchtest Du denn wissen?
Es ist schon ein Abenteuer, eine Angelkarte zu erwerben. 

Dort gibt es keine Tageskarten oder ähnliches, sondern nur Jahreskarten. Kosten ungefähr 24,-€ Damit darfst Du aber nicht im Donaudelta angeln. 

Ich hatte vor unserem letzten Rumänien Trip sämtliche Institutiuonen angeschrieben, aber nie irgend welche Informationen erhalten. Aufgrund nicht ausreichender Rumänischkenntnis, habe ich beim Erwerb immer fleißig genickt und "Da" gesagt.

Es gibt wohl Gewässer, die mit der allgemeinen Erlaubnis nicht beangelt werden dürfen. Ich habe nur nicht heraus gefunden welche das waren

Unseren "Angelladen" haben wir gefunden, nachdem ich einen Angler anquatschte und nach "Permission de Pescuit" fragte. Dort hat er mir eine Stadt genannt. Da bin ich ins Rathaus. Die haben mich ins Bürgerbüro geschickt. Das habe ich nicht gefunden und landete auf dem (Wahrscheinlich) Finanzamt. Dort schaffte mich ein Security zu irgend einem Rechtsanwalt. Der war aber sehr freundlich und der englischen Sprache mächtig. Dieser hatte wieder einen angelnden Freund, den er anrief. Und der erklärte ihm dann, wo ein Angelladen ist und wo man Karten kaufen kann.

Also hingefahren und was war? Der Laden war zu 
Es hing eine Telefonnummer daran, die habe ich angerufen. Nun versucht Euch mal zu verständigen und klar zu machen, man steht vorm Laden und will ne Angelerlaubnis kaufen, wenn man kein Rumänisch spricht und der andere keine Englisch oder Deutsch.

War seeeeehr abenteuerlich.

Am Ende wies ich nicht, ob wir überall immer Legal geangelt hatten. Und da ich mir unsicher war, habe ich eben augenscheinliche Salmonidengewässer gemieden.

Wann fährst Du denn? Und wohin? Wir fahren dieses Jahr wieder 3 Wochen......aber diesmal bischen anders. Polen-Ukraine-Rumänien

Gibt tolle Gewässer dort, viele aber wirklich nur mit 4x4 erreichbar. Dafür ist man dann aber ganz alleine. :m
Wobei das auch manchmal sehr mulmig ist.






















Solltest Du auf die Idee kommen, von Petrosani nach Herculane die 66A fahren zu wollen......tu es nicht, es sei denn Du hast einen 4x4 mit Untersetzung und stehst auf krasse Abenteuer mit Knietiefen Schlammlöchern und UAZ, die vollbeladen mit Holz plötzlich in der Kurve vor Dir stehen....

Aber der Cerna Stausee ist genial. Gibt nur eine Stelle, wo man ans Wasser kommt.


----------



## honeybee (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Nur das man in der Region nicht selten mit Wölfen, Bären und noch schlimmer mit den Schäferhunden rechnen muß...



Wir waren sowohl in Transilvanien als auch in den Karpaten unterwegs. Meist OffRoad oder in abgelegenen Regionen mit großen zusammenhängenden Waldflächen.

Wir haben weder Wolf, Bär, Rehwild, Rotwild, Schwarzwild etc gesehen oder gehört.

Streunende Hunde sind da, wo auch Dörfer, bewohnte Hütten in der Nähe sind,  aber wenn man sich an ein paar Regeln hält, sehr unproblematisch und eher darauf bedacht, etwas essbares zu bekommen.

Herdenschutzhunde sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Aber auch da gibt es ein paar Verhaltensregeln, so das man da auch keine Probleme bekommt und unbeschadet aus der Situation heraus kommt.

Hier mal noch ein paar Links
Förderation der Sportfischerei
http://frpsc.ro/

Hier ein paar Seen, wo man extra Karte erwerben muss. Vielleicht ist ja was für Dich dabei
http://www.lacuridepescuit.ro/lacuri

Was zum Bär von Willi
http://www.karpatenwilli.com/baer.htm

Und was zu den Herdenschutzhunden
http://www.karpatenwilli.com/hunde.htm


----------



## Heilbutt (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

schöne Bilder, Jana!#6

Nun ja, vielleicht wollten meine Begleiter, allesamt aus der Umgebung Brasov, Schäßburg,.. mit ihren Hinweisen auch etwas "auf den Putz" hauen.|supergri
Allerdings meine ich sie schon richtig verstanden zu haben, die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer solchen Begegnung ist normalerweise nicht extrem hoch.
Es gibt aber offensichtlich nennenswerte Zwischenfälle - wenn auch meist mit gutem Ausgang, wie auch dein einer Link ganz gut beschreibt...
Davon ab ist Rumänien definitiv ein sehr schönes Reiseland!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## honeybee (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Nun ja, vielleicht wollten meine Begleiter, allesamt aus der Umgebung Brasov, Schäßburg,.. mit ihren Hinweisen auch etwas "auf den Putz" hauen.|supergri



Nunja....wie gesagt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Bären etc zu 
sehen, ist sehr gering.
Wir hatten ein Gespräch mit einem Förster dort, der perfekt Deutsch gesprochen hat. 
War auch witzig, denn wir hatten einen Weg nicht gefunden. Diesen und auch eine gute Wasserquelle bekamen wir alsbald gezeigt.
Und diesen Förster fragte ich, wieso wir keine Wildtiere sehen "am Arsch der Welt". Antwort: die sind 1. sehr scheu und 2. wollen wir die auch nicht sehen :q

Wäre echt nicht witzig, wenn der Bär Nachts am Dachzelt anklopft.

Dieses Jahr fahren wir allerdings an eine Stelle mit 100% Bärengarantie. Die kommen nachts aus den Bergen und plündern die Mülltonnen dort. 

Ansonsten: einfach machen. Losfahren und entdecken und keine Scheu haben. Die Menschen dort sind absolut super. Können sich viele Deutsche Heinis ne Scheibe von abschneiden


----------



## honeybee (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Ach und nochwas.......

Geld lässt sich super vor Ort tauschen. Gibt in jeder etwas größeren Stadt Wechselstuben. 
Immer ein paar Zigaretten einstecken haben. Super Tauschobjekt und nette Geste. Aber bitte westliche Marken  

Empfehlenswert ist auch dieses Buch . 

Wer Campingplätze sucht, wird verzweifeln 
Zumindest im Inland. Am schwarzen Meer wird es anders aussehen.
Die Rumänen fahren gefühlt ALLE an den Wochenenden in die Natur mit gesamter Familie...also auch Oma, Opa etc. Und es wird wild gecampt. 

Wir waren auf unserer Tour ganze 2 Nächte auf Campingplätzen. 1x in der Nähe von Cluj-Napoca. War ein recht westlicher Campingplatz mit Waschmaschine. Daher auch unser Besuch, denn uns gingen die Klamotten aus. Nicht empfehlenswert weil gleich an der Bundesstraße 1. Aber uns blieb nix anderes übrig :q

Und dann waren wir noch auf einem kleinen Campingplatz am Transfagaras Nordseite. Da haben wir in einem Hüttchen übernachtet. Kam umgerechnet glaube 11 oder 12,-€ für 2 Personen (inkl Hund). War auch sehr einfach gehalten. 2 Betten und das wars. Dusche gabs nur eine je Geschlecht für den gesamten Platz. Aber besser wie keine Dusche :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Hey Jana #h


SUPER, vielen Dank. 


Ich werde mit 4x4, aber mit Wohnwagen dran, vorzugsweise nach Transylvanien fahren mit Abstecher ans schwarze Meer. Camping, frei Natur weniger.


Ich werde ab morgen in der Früh für ein paar Tage dienstlich in Polen sein und dann melde ich mich mit auftretenden Fragen.


PS: Dein Landy :k


----------



## honeybee (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Hallo Toni,


kein Thema. Immer Fragen. Leider gibt es sehr wenige bis gar keine Info´s über das angeln in Rumänien. Generell sind Info´s recht dünn. Daher waren wir vor unserem 1. Trip auf dem "Treffen der Rumänienfreunde". Da kann man sehr viel aufsaugen. Das waren aber auch nur allgemeine Dinge.

Aber am Ende ist es Fleißarbeit und Abenteuerlust. Wir fahren am 2.8. und müssen dann am 25. oder 26.8. wieder zuhause sein.

Einen ganz wichtigen Tip: angebotenen Palinka/Tsuika nie ablehnen, egal wie früh es am morgen ist......und niemals austrinken:q

An den Vidraru kommst Du wahrscheinlich dann gar nicht. Tolles Gewässer am Fuße des Transfagaras.
Wobei man ja wenigstens den Transfagaras und die Transalpina mal fahren solle


----------



## honeybee (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder......so zur Vorfreude :q

Vidraru Stausee am frühen morgen





Irgendwo im Wald. Der Förster sagte uns, das Tal heist "Das schöne Tal". Liegt an der Transalpina und ist wirklich malerisch.
Freistehen ist dort gar kein Problem. 





Auch irgendwo im Wald. Es war Sonntag und demzufolge Zeit für einen Sonntagsausflug wie man sieht.
Aus dem Wald kamen noch 2 Junge Pilzsammler und fragten uns nach etwas Wasser (Apa), denn es war unerträglich warm gewesen. Wir haben ihnen gleich eine ganze Flasche gegeben und sie haben sich gefühlte 100x bedankt





Flüsse haben wir auch überquert |bigeyes
Wo der Fährmann, der imm Wasser steht, auf einmal herkam#c.....der stand da plötzlich





Und das lieber Toni.......also es gibt fahrende Zigeuner mit Gespannen und Planwagen, dann Zigeuner in Holzhütten und dann eben die Zigeuner, die etwas mehr Geld haben.


----------



## Heilbutt (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Ich bin von ein paar Jahren mal ganz im Süden des Landes durch ein relativ großes Dorf gefahren, da standen links und rechts der Straße NUR SOLCHE Häuser. Ein Erker goldener als der andere, ein Balkongeländer schmuckvoller (kitschiger) als das andere...
und das skurilste daran : Die Familien lagerten VOR ihren Häusern mit Sack und Pack auf der Terrasse und im Garten!?!
#c|rolleyes;+

Gruß

Holger


----------



## flofischt (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Hallo,

 da meine Freundin gebürtige Rumänin ist komme ich seit 2 Jahren auch regelmäßig in den Genuss das Land zu erkunden und zu befischen..alleine letztes Jahr 2 mal im Donaudelta.

 Diesen August werden wir auch einen kleinen Roadtrip machen, und darüber berichten.


 PS: Petri Heil heißt in Rumänien " ma cac pe becele tale" was übersetzt soviel heißt wie: ich scheiß auf deine Ruten


----------



## florinw (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also scheint Rumänien, speziell Transilvanien/Siebenbürgen ein anglerisch unbekanntes Terrain zu sein.#c



Wo genau in Rumänien?

kannst du auf Mures angeln,oder See gibt genug.


----------



## David und Goliat (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Hallo Toni_1962.In 3 wochen fahre ich auch nach Rumänien.
 Erste "Anlaufstelle" wird der Fluss Mures sein.Desweiteren müsste man die folgenden Seen : Fărăgău, Băla, Toldal und Păingeni, nicht verpassen. Ich werde die Donau,wegen den 1,25 langen Amur Karpfen und wegen der 3 Meter Welsen/Wallern, bevorzugen.Petri Heil dir !


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Servus,


morgen werde ich starten; Spinnausrüstung ist verstaut, die üblichen 50 Wobbler/Spinner/Binker, auf die ich mich beschränken muss, auch.


Mal sehen, ob es einen Drill gibt!


Petri euch allen
Toni


----------



## Lajos1 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Hallo Toni,


na dann mal viel Erfolg.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## honeybee (28. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Wir sind nach 24 Tagen auch wieder da......

Geangelt haben wir nur einmal, obwohl alles dabei war. 
Top Gewässer ist der Izvorul Muntelui. Dort standen wir eine Nacht und haben mit den dortigen Anglern ein Bier getrunken und am nächsten morgen die guten Zanderfänge angeschaut. Barsch scheint dort auch gut und in guten Größen vertreten zu sein

Angelberechtigungung (Permission de Pescuit) bekommt man dort z.B. im Magazin Mixt.....keine Ahnung was sie kosten. 

Problem ist die Gewässervermüllung. Die Angler saßen dort umgeben von Müll.....schön ist etwas anderes.
An der Staumauer waren mehrere Teppiche aus Plastikmüll - ein großes Problem des Landes












Ein weiteres schönes (Fließ) Gewässer ist Sohodol. Wo man Angelberechtigungen erwerben kann, steht an den Bäumen, die den Weg säumen. Sehr sauberes Tal ohne Vermüllung....

Das Tal an sich ist auch sehr sehenswert und nennt sich Cheile Sohodolului. Es befindet sich etwas Nordwestlich von Targu Jiu.

Ein weiteres gutes? Angelgewässer ist der Accumulatore Cerna. Es ist ein öffentliches Gewässer, für welches man keine Angelberechtigung benötigt. Allerdings ist die Platzwahl sehr begrenzt. Uns sind bis zum heutigen Tag 2 Stellen bekannt, die man begehen/befahren kann. Die eine Stelle bietet Platz für 2 Angler - die andere für gut 10 oder mehr Angler.






Mit einem normalen PKW ist dieses Straße NICHT befahrbar und brachte uns nach gerade einmal 6km einen gebrochenen Stoßdämpfer. (das Material musste dieses Jahr sehr leiden) Gesamtlänge der Piste rund 45km....

Wir sind diese Piste vor 2 Jahren schon einmal gefahren. Der Zustand hat sich extrem verschlechtert. Viele fahren dort lang, bzw probieren es, da die Piste in Karten eingezeichnet ist und der kürzeste Weg von Baja Herculane nach Petrosani ist.
Seit diesesm Jahr scheint die Piste offiziell gesperrt zu sein. (Drum Inchis). Das Betrifft aber nur den Weg direkt am Stausee. Das Schild stand bei km 20......wir sind nicht wieder umgedreht :q











Unterwegs trafen wir noch 4 Deutsche Motorradfahrer, die alle in einer recht steilen Kurve gestürzt waren. Es war Gott sei Dank nix passiert. Denn Telefonempfang war dort auch keiner :q

Ein weiteres schönes Gewässer ist der Vidraru. Befindet sich an der südlichen Seite der Transfagaras,
Ein Müllproblem besteht auch hier. Hier benötigt man auch eine Angelberechtigung. Keine Ahnung wo man die bekommt.

Wir waren da vor 2 Jahren auch schon einmal. Diesmal wurden wir von 2 Anglern gewarnt vor Bären udn wir sollten Feuer machen und es die ganze Nacht am Brennen halten.

Es kam wie es kommen musste. Als es dunkel wurde, bekamen wir Besuch. Erst waren es ca. 30m Entfernung und nach lautem rufen und in die Hände klatschen war er weg. Fanden wir ja noch sehr lustig und aufregend.

Der lustige Bereich wurde dann aber nicht mehr lustig, als der Bär 3m neben unserem Fahrzeug stand. |bigeyes Naherfahrungen hat ja keiner. Ich hab ihn wieder angeschrien und Krach gemacht. Der Aufforderung weg zu gehen kam er auch nach. 5 Minuten später war er allerdings wieder da.
Das Spiel wiederholte sich noch 2x......dann war es ihm zu blöd. Ob er in der Nacht noch einmal da war, wissen wir nicht. Wir haben den ganzen Biervorrat geleert und super gut geschlafen 

Aufs Feuer hat dann natürlich auch keiner mehr aufgepasst....schien aber den Bären auch nicht sonderlich zu interessieren ob ein Feuer brennt oder nicht.





In 2 Jahren möchte ich dort noch einmal hin.....vielleicht haben wir ja noch einmal Glück und können, gut darauf vorbereitet, ein paar Fotos machen.

Ja und dann waren wir noch an der Donau......allerdings auf der Rückfahrt in Ungarn.....
Auch sehr schön und es wurde dort auch geangelt. (nicht von uns) Allerdings waren die Mücken an der Donau sehr lästig.






Evtl. bleiben wir dort in 2 Jahren auch mal 2 Tage und versuchen unser Glück. 

Das war unsere Reise kurz angerissen. 24 tage.....5000km. Einmal Quer durch die Karparten.......Maramures, Apuseni, Banat.....alles schön. #6


----------



## Silverfish1 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*

Toller Bericht kann man sich als Mitteleuropäer gar nicht vorstellen das es noch so wild in Europa ist.


----------



## honeybee (29. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Transsylvanien /Rumänien*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Toller Bericht kann man sich als Mitteleuropäer gar nicht vorstellen das es noch so wild in Europa ist.



Danke aber Bericht war das jetzt nun keiner......nur kurz was zu den Angelmöglichkeiten geschrieben. :q

Rumänien ist ein sehr schönes Land - was die Natur angeht. Allerdings wissen das viele Rumänen nicht zu schätzen, da sie ganz andere Probleme haben. (keine Arbeit, keine Arbeitsmöglichkeiten, keine Perspektiven)

Aber wir lieben Rumänien. Dort sind die Menschen freundlich, hilfsbereit und können sich auch noch über Kleinigkeiten freuen. Und die Gastfreundschaft ist einmalig. #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Oktober 2018)

Sorry für meine späte Reaktion nun und @Jana danke dir für die Schilderung deiner Eindrücke


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Oktober 2018)

Fotos kommen später noch, sidn noch in der Cam.

Bin nun doch einige tausend Kilomeeter gefahren. Quer durch die Karpaten, Ebenen und entlang am schwarzen Meer.

Aber vorweg:
Meine Angel ist unangetastet geblieben.
Ich habe an Gewässern gecampt, die sicherlich interessant gewesen wären zu beangeln. Dort waren auch Bären, die neugierig abends gekommen sind.
Aber ich habe dann doch tatsächlich statt angeln  dann die Füße hochgelegt und den Ausblick auf das Gewässer genossen und die Seele baumeln lassen.
Rumänien ist ein tolles Reiseland: Ruhig, sehr freundlich, sehr sicher und in meinen Augen auch sauber. Der Straßenzustand ist abseits von der Autobahn, die meist gesperrt war, besonders im zentralen Teil Rumäniens als schlecht bis abenteuerlich bezeichnet werden, was doch zu einigem teuren "Materialverlust" geführt hat. Und das Straßenschild am Pass, das mindestens 15% Steigung anzeigte, lernte ich neu kennen.
Rumänien wird mich wieder sehen mit Schwerpunkt Donaudelta (habe dieses diesmal ausgelassen) und Wallertackle.


----------



## honeybee (5. Oktober 2018)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ..... und in meinen Augen auch sauber.



kommt immer darauf an, wie man es sieht und wo man ist. Ich suche mal das Foto heraus, wo die Angler umgeben von Müll am Ufer sitzen.
Aber ist wahrscheinlich wie überall undmit allem - schaut mal man hinter die Fassade/hinter die Kulissen, sieht man mehr.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Straßenzustand ist abseits von der Autobahn, die meist gesperrt war, besonders im zentralen Teil Rumäniens als schlecht bis abenteuerlich bezeichnet werden, was doch zu einigem teuren "Materialverlust" geführt hat



Auch sehr unterschiedlich....kommt hier auch z.B. auf den Landkreis an. Im Landkreis Bihor z.B. fanden wir die Straßen extrem schlecht. 
Karansebes wiederum waren die Straßen super. (immer solange man auf den Hauptstraßen blieb)
Ich kann mir aber lebhaft vorstellen, das es mit Wohnwagen hinten dran nicht wirklich schön zu fahren war.
Problem ist wirklich, das viele Straßen in Karten eingezeichnet sind, die man so gar nicht fahren kann bzw die wir als nicht fahrbar bezeichnen würden. 
(mit normalen PKW). Oftmals sind es einfach nur bessere Schotterpisten oder schlimmsten falls Schlaglochpisten.
Die Waldwege waren teilweise wesentlich besser und angenehmer zu fahren als die Hauptstraßen. 
Zumal man auf letzteren auch sehr gerne von LKW´s bedrängt wird.


----------

